# Let's See Your Farm Equipment Pics!



## gary courtney




----------



## LoveStihlQuality

Kubota 9960M





Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## gary courtney

LoveStihlQuality said:


> Kubota 9960M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


I have owned 5 kubotas and they are the most dependable ,maintenance free tractors of all the others I have owned!


----------



## Slick50

gary courtney said:


> I have owned 5 kubotas and they are the most dependable ,maintenance free tractors of all the others I have owned!


I like john deere.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Subscribed.


----------



## hseII

Subscribed.


----------



## Bedford

Only old bangers for me.................

All Fiats, with a home made splitter attachment for the hoe.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Bedford said:


> Only old bangers for me.................
> 
> All Fiats, with a home made splitter attachment for the hoe.
> 
> View attachment 630319
> View attachment 630321
> View attachment 630322
> View attachment 630323



Nice. What year is that first one? That must be a pretty early example of FWA.


----------



## gary courtney

Bedford said:


> Only old bangers for me.................
> 
> All Fiats, with a home made splitter attachment for the hoe.
> 
> View attachment 630319
> View attachment 630321
> View attachment 630322
> View attachment 630323


nice setup on backhoe!


----------



## gary courtney

hseII said:


> Subscribed.


What brand chipper! Been looking at Woodmaxx. Like the grapple also, I just have pallet forks on my 4800


----------



## gary courtney

LoveStihlQuality said:


> Kubota 9960M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Love the orange! 100 hp?


----------



## hseII

gary courtney said:


> What brand chipper! Been looking at Woodmaxx. Like the grapple also, I just have pallet forks on my 4800



That’s a Wallenstein BX-60. It’s just big enough to think you’ve got a chipper. 

The Grapple is a Solsbee Brush Grapple, 72”. 

I’m building another Grapple that will better suit my needs.


----------



## Bedford

Ryan'smilling said:


> Nice. What year is that first one? That must be a pretty early example of FWA.



Not sure when they started FWA but I bought it new in 1983.

I sold it about ten years ago, and funnily it turned up at a local dealer just before Christmas, amazing what a coat of paint will do!






The other two were built around 1965.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

gary courtney said:


> Love the orange! 100 hp?


Yes 100 hp. Shuttle shift is nice. Make hay for Pop's Texas Longhorns. Near Fort Wayne. Keeps our freezer full! Need a grapple though.





Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

Slick50 said:


> I like john deere.


Big Ag for sure. Smaller used Green near same $$ as the new big Orange . Also have bigger Deere skid steer lotta hours. Rebuilt once. Just can't stop it.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco

Pyle with loader, Nelson in the middle and Raksa running around topless.


----------



## gary courtney

Marco said:


> Pyle with loader, Nelson in the middle and Raksa running around topless.


alfalfa field?


----------



## Marco

gary courtney said:


> alfalfa field?


Yes, my Menards Zetor collection, like a 5011 Zetor. Father likes them, need I say more.


----------



## Marco

Marco said:


> Yes, my Menards Zetor collection, like a 5011 Zetor. Father likes them, need I say more.


It was my idea and Father likes them, they are that good once you learn.


----------



## Marco

The rims and tires on Pyle cost me more than what I paid for Pyle and Rksa, less loader. Loader came on Nelson. Nelson had a bad engine and I had a 5011 Zetor with a broken transmission. 
A Zetor died to make that photo.


----------



## VA 372xp

my 1533 Massey Ferguson


----------

